

Not Every Human Problem Deserves a Law: is this a new libertarian manifest? - viggio24
http://reason.com/blog/2011/09/08/not-every-human-problem-deserv

======
ddw
I have a problem w/ the cell phone veto though because that involves other
people. I've read studies that say that being distracted by your phone while
driving can almost be as dangerous as being drunk. So what's the victim of
such an accident supposed to do? Notice that someone is on their cell phone
and stay away from them?

~~~
jhrobert
I've read studies that say that talking to a passenger is distracting, hence
dangerous.

Well... I haven't read such studies actually, yet. But I feel like it's safer
to stay at home, and shut up, and let the villains rule the world. Kidding.

I believe that trading liberty for safety is the true danger. That's because
there is no point in expecting a sense of responsibility in the mind of people
without freedom. Freedom and responsibility go together, remove the former,
you remove the latter.

~~~
bryanlarsen
Actually, studies have shown the opposite, talking to a passenger is less
dangerous than driving alone. A passenger is part of your shared environment
and reacts to road conditions. They also keeps you awake and alert.

"Your freedom to swing your fist ends when it comes into contact with my
nose." I think this trite phrase applies here. You're not just risking
yourself, the risk to others is very high and demonstrable.

------
Egregore
It's great that in some places there are such people in government. There are
already a lot of laws and most people can't be expected to remember all those
laws. It causes selective enforcement which leads to corruption.

------
rsanchez1
This is the guy that California needed. They really were starting to make laws
for everything. If you make laws for the smallest thing, you have to waste
money enforcing those laws. It's no wonder why California's budget is deep in
the red.

